# Vitamins needed in Tiels diet



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

as above can someone advise me what vitamins and suppliments are needed ive heard of something called Calcivet and Bird doctor do I need to buy those? 

tiels need D3 in there diet right?
what other stuff has this?

ps is it ok for normal water to be given? or do I need to have a special water for them?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they don't need any sort of vitamins unless your Avian Vet has said your 'tiel(s) need it. I have had to put vitamins in the 'tiels water a few times due to vitamin a deficiency, but apart from that I never give them vitamins on a daily basis. 

Also, normal water is fine to give them. I'd also suggest you get some Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I keep reading that birds need Vitamins cos of moulting,
and with my Bird(s) laying a egg isn't it necessary to give them something on hand to get them through it? 

I have all the means in the cage Cuttlefish, Mineral Perch and calcuim block but the petshop sells all these other items for birds for there health!

I also heard that you shouldn't give them tap water neither for some reason,
well I give mine it anyway!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's a *personal *choice if you want to give your bird(s) vitamins during molting. Some people give extra vitamins during egg laying as well. IMO, they don't need it if they're on a good diet as well as having cuttle bone, a mineral block, some egg, and the other things you can give while they're laying eggs. If it was a MUST to give vitamins during egg laying, then why not, otherwise I wouldn't go as fas as that. 

I think too much vitamins sometimes can be a bad thing, especially if you're putting vitamins in their water, plus giving them other sources of vitamins. (not sure if it's at all possible to over-dose?)

As for the water, I'm not sure to be honest. I give mine boiled water (cooled) but never tap water.. it's just what I chose to do. I have seen people say something about it's not good for them, wether it's true or not I haven't a clue. Someone else should be able to answer that *hopefully*.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I really dont know anything about vitamins etc, but I must say I've never used any before. My two have cuttle fish and thats about the extent of their minerals. I also give them plain ol' tap water.. whether its good or not I dont know.

As Solace said, its a personal choice that you have to weigh up for yourself- as no doubt you will get conflicting stories left, right and centre


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*I think too much vitamins sometimes can be a bad thing, especially if you're putting vitamins in their water, plus giving them other sources of vitamins. (not sure if it's at all possible to over-dose?)*_
_*--------------------------------------------------*_

True. The fat soluble vitamins are stored in the body in the fat and liver. Giving excess can contribute to a toxcity.

Putting vitamins in water is also contributing to a breeding ground of a 'bacteria soup'

Research, read labels on the nutrient and vitamin content of all foods given to try and offer a good balance of nutrients, with no excess of certain nutrients/vitamins.

As to water, I have always given tap water.

If you use bottled water, avoid distilled water because it has no mineral content, which is not good on a daily basis.


----------



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

Whenever you give an animal (any kind, even humans) vitamins without this being really necessary, vitaminosis can develop. Vitaminosis is the excess of vitamins in a living being's body (toxic levels) and can cause death in extreme cases. Unless your avian vet runs blood tests or some kind of culture he/she won't be able to determine if vitamins are necessary and what kind. If the bird has a good diet: pellets, seeds, fresh fruit and veggies (not avocado, chocolate, or dairy products) no additional vitamins are necessary unless the bird has some kind of genetic deficiency. If you want to give your bird an extra boost while molting you can offer protein in form of lean meats, chicken, turkey and so on but only after they have been cooked and not after they have been refrigerated. As with us humans...natural is always better!


edit** Water..if is good for you is good for them! The important thing is that it has to be clean and fresh. If the water bowl has poop in it then it must be change immediately. I give mine tap water becuase we all know bottled water is not as good and when you check them in the lab it's dirtier than tap water. I DO drink bottled water because I'm used to the flavor but true to be told, tap water is better for them and for us.**


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

So giving Vitamins now cos of the egg laid still a no then?
I just want the best for the birds and giving them abit of a boost might improve them slightley.

I know the the Egg food which I give is good for Moulting and stress,
all of them will nibble at it, as far as human food goes they are only fixated on Toast or Cheese on Toast which I give them, vegtables I cannot get them to eat them!

I have brown bread/wholemeal they say it's good for you so
I assume it must be for the tiels too!

I don't boil the tap water I just give it themstraight fromthe tap as many others do 
there is something you can buy to put in water or some wtaer stuff you have to buy for them but I guess its all alot of toss lol

as you can tell imstill stressed about this egg and well,
Missy does eat Cuttlefish and Mineral and Calcuim block so if these are fine and will get her through this ordeal thats good enough for me!

Ps, there mainley on a Seed Diet "Cockatiel & Parrot mix" 
ive also bough some canary mix and strted adding that to it, Plus I added some Vitakraft Frutti stuff and sometimes some JR Farm Tropimix it has bananas, Paypayas, Coconuts and stuff in it smells quite nice too 

I haven't seen any Pellets around do they even sell them in the UK? :?


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

The reason tap water gets a bad rap is because city water has chlorine and other chemical disinfectants to make it suitable for drinking. In humans, the concentrations are not harmful but in small creatures they can have more significant effects. You can remove these chemicals by simply letting plain tap water sit for a couple of hours before giving it to your bird or other small animal. 

I keep a milk jug of water to use for the water dishes, and refill it as needed between uses, allowing enough time to let the chlorine gases escape before use.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Tap water is safe but filtered is even better. I have a Pur filter on my faucet and it's great. The chlorine in tap water will evaporate so if you're concerned about it you can just let the water sit out overnight before giving it to the birds.

Bottled water is unnecessarily expensive and bad for the environment too (all those empty bottles). Federal quality standards for bottled water are actually lower than the standards for tap water - see http://www.communitywater.com/core/content_tapvsbottled.htm although the way they describe it is obviously skewed in favor of tap water. A lot of bottled water is nothing more than the local tap water at a high price, so if you want to use bottled water it pays to do a little research into what you're actually getting.

Some additional links about bottled water, because I'm recycling a post on another board about bottled vs tap:
http://www.nrdc.org/water/drinking/qbw.asp
http://consumerist.com/5312698/is-bottled-water-safer-than-tap-water-please
http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/0...tions-for-bottled-water-than-tap-g-33331.html
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/02/0224_060224_bottled_water.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tap water is Tap water BUT the bigger question is do you have a Well or do you get city water? that is when it makes a difference 

Well water has to be tested (not just for animals to drink but for humans as well) Tap water is well known to have A lot of Chemicals in it plus metals 

I grew up on well water and it is the ONLY water i can drink BUT i can't drink ALl well water some is just gross and smells like rotted eggs 

BUT i can't drink City water or any bottled water it makes me sick 

Now my kids noticed with ours (I have city water ) the other day when they turned it on to get a drink it smelled like a swimming pool (chlorine) its not taste able just smells like it So now I know (why the city doesn't let their customers know ahead of time i'll never know) that the city has put chlorine in our drinking water and for the next few weeks it'll smell like chlorine/bleach


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

LOL im not a fan of Bottled water it's (Frog Spit) 
I wasn't really a fan of drinking water tbh but I was told by Doctor and dentist to so now i force myself to drink a glass of it everyday YUK!

there are various water companys in the UK that supply water I haven't got a clue what they pump it with but ive heard Fluoride is one 

thats terrible that your tap is pouring out Swimming water,
you don't use it still do you? 

i'd be on the phone daily getting them to fix it prompto, 
especially when your paying for it every month GRRR!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kerry78 said:


> LOL im not a fan of Bottled water it's (Frog Spit)
> I wasn't really a fan of drinking water tbh but I was told by Doctor and dentist to so now i force myself to drink a glass of it everyday YUK!
> 
> there are various water companys in the UK that supply water I haven't got a clue what they pump it with but ive heard Fluoride is one
> ...




They add chlorine every few months or so to all city water (at least here they do) i guess as a precaution or to kill bacteria or for what ever reason 

it would just be nice if they'd send out a newsletter or put a ad in the newspaper or even down in the "note" section of the bill saying "we'll be flushing the water on x day be prepared to smell chlorine" I am sure they know well enough in advance when they plan on doing it.

Like i said you don't taste it it tastes normal it just has a smell of chlorine but if you let it run for a few mins its not as strong as when you first turn it on after sitting for a while


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol but will they **** lol

if you don't keep up your payments though there on you like a ton of bricks but when it comes to feedback and complaints they don't wanna know!

ive got some stick going on with my gas supplier atm there robbing me I swear,
I know gas is DEADLY pricey now but sheesh!

Sorry if I read that abit wrong im very tired was hoping Solace would post his new tiel up now so i could go to bed its after 1am here :/ lmao 

tbh if it smells funny I still wouldn't touch it when i visited berlin a few 
years ago I had a bath at our hotel and water was yellow?!? I wanted a bath so took the plunge lmao!


----------

